
Ask HN: What did you make this year? - adambard
Now that it&#x27;s almost 2014, I thought this would be a good place and time. Tell us what you made this year!<p>Here, I&#x27;ll even start.<p>In January I made http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wagr.herokuapp.com&#x2F; in a weekend. It takes a future-dated wager and, if things are still working, emails you on the date you told it to remind you to settle up.<p>In April I made http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.redditlater.com&#x2F;, which is basically Buffer for Reddit.<p>In May, I made https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addressbin.com&#x2F;, an email-marketing service with few features to discern it from a circa-1990 mailing list.<p>In June, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;learnxinyminutes.com&#x2F; was hastily assembled and released. It contains community-provided quick code references for way more computer languages in way more human languages than I ever expected. This was probably the best thing I did this year. You may recall tutorials from this set hitting HN repeatedly for a short time until everyone was sick of it.<p>In December I rewrote the marketing copy for Address Bin to produce https:&#x2F;&#x2F;easyecourse.com&#x2F;, which provides trickle email campaigns with a minimal interface.<p>But enough about me. What did you build in 2013?
======
jere
Awesome. I love the idea of wagr. It's like an informal LongBets. Kudos on
learnx also. My list is not so impressive, but here goes:

-I made a wilderness survival game for 7DRL 2013. [http://humbit.com/rogue/](http://humbit.com/rogue/) It's not for everyone, but it did make a "Best of 2013" list for roguelikes.

-I made my own static site generator in PHP that uses S3/cloudfront. Because why not. The result is a fast blog _I think_ looks great. [http://jere.in](http://jere.in)

-I made Autumn.js, a library for hashing keys to colors. [https://github.com/nluqo/autumn](https://github.com/nluqo/autumn)

-I just finished up (and am desperately looking for feedback on) [http://letspaste.com/](http://letspaste.com/) a gaming screenshot site. I think this is a really neat idea, but I'm not sure if anyone _gets_ it yet. It did teach me about a few JS libraries though: packery and hopscotch

My goal for 2014 is to start writing things people actually need/want and to
get off of Dreamhost ASAP (yea I know).

~~~
adambard
I will definitely find a reason to use Autumn.js in 2014, what a fun idea.

~~~
pedalpete
Autumn.js is perfect for a project I'm working on now. I was wondering how I
could select a bunch of 'default' colors without knowing how many items a user
would have. Great solution!

------
jcchin41
Working on my very first web app! I'm an aerospace engineer looking to get
into web development.

-PushPlan, a group decision making app: [https://pushplan.meteor.com/huddles/pBpn7KJ7jtAqNbNrJ](https://pushplan.meteor.com/huddles/pBpn7KJ7jtAqNbNrJ)

(A better way for groups to brainstorm ideas and schedule events.)

------
wturner
I made a bunch of little inane things as a precursor to a gargantuan project
idea I have that will take me years to complete, and after which flops will
inevitably incentivize me to jump off a large cliff.

weeee!

[http://helpknow.com/apps/yayapad/](http://helpknow.com/apps/yayapad/)
[http://helpknow.com/apps/drumapp/](http://helpknow.com/apps/drumapp/)
[https://github.com/wktdev/soundstones](https://github.com/wktdev/soundstones)
[http://interactiveaudio.wikiaudio.org/](http://interactiveaudio.wikiaudio.org/)

------
japhyr
I started an open resource for people interested in teaching and learning
Python: [http://introtopython.org](http://introtopython.org)

This year I hope to bring the project to a level such that people brand new to
programming can go from hello world to completing their first games and simple
web apps. I aim to make the project section useful for experienced programmers
who want a clear explanation of how to build interesting projects in Python.

It's on github:
[http://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming](http://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming)

------
zachlatta
I worked on Football Heroes, our first iOS application. It's an arcade
football games for mobile devices. We're really excited by the progress it's
made in the store so far. We currently have over 800,000 downloads and have
been in the top 5 overall. We're looking forward to seeing where we will take
it in the future!

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/football-
heroes/id543009156?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/football-
heroes/id543009156?mt=8)

------
mahadazad
I made many full fledged website scripts this year. Which are very unique.

[http://www.mememakerscript.com](http://www.mememakerscript.com)
[http://www.customqrscript.com](http://www.customqrscript.com)
[http://demo.pinscriptpro.com](http://demo.pinscriptpro.com)

have a look

------
mcarrano
I did not have the opportunity to work on my own projects much this year.

I am going into 2014 strong as I just released an Android application that I
will continue to improve in the coming months...

[https://github.com/michaelcarrano/seven_minute_workout_andro...](https://github.com/michaelcarrano/seven_minute_workout_android)

------
krapp
almost everything I made is here:
[https://github.com/kennethrapp](https://github.com/kennethrapp)

and here
[http://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/](http://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/)

and here is an example of something i've been messing with this all semester:
[http://precis.gopagoda.com?url=https://news.ycombinator.com/...](http://precis.gopagoda.com?url=https://news.ycombinator.com/news)

None of it is brilliant or groundbreaking and almost none of it has made me a
dime.

I also have two semesters of Java and C++ projects which should probably never
see the light of day and a forum/HN clone in Laravel which does work but has
been put on the back burner for months and months, and my own site which is
currently running a half-arsed attempt at a custom PHP framework.

So yeah.

------
helen842000
I created CalCal ([http://gum.co/IEMpg](http://gum.co/IEMpg)) It's a dual
timeline printable calendar.

It's something I've used myself for a while now and I created it as a digital
download to learn more about validating an idea, selling digital products &
marketing them.

------
namecast
I've recommended learnxinyminutes.com to tons of people, I even showed it to
my landlord when I was visiting Thailand. Very cool project.

For me: I re-built Namecast
([https://www.namecast.net](https://www.namecast.net)) this year. It allows
you to manage your DNS using Git and GitHub.

------
rajeevk
I made (ported) Android version of my iOS app Lekh Diagram.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.avabodh.le...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.avabodh.lekh)

This is (free on Android and paid on iOS) sketch recognition diagramming app.

------
garrettdreyfus
I made a cool python script to tear away the unneeded parts of your CSS
libraries. check it out at
[https://github.com/garrettdreyfus/Libstripper](https://github.com/garrettdreyfus/Libstripper).

------
yiggydyang
I made PocketSuite ([http://PocketSuite.io](http://PocketSuite.io)). It is an
easy way for busy people to send invoices, accept payments, book appointments,
and stay in touch while on the go.

------
wsieroci
I made [http://metrics11.com](http://metrics11.com) It helps you find
profitable keywords for your website which you can use to increase search
traffic to your website.

------
nlp
[http://fxdata.net](http://fxdata.net)

A foreign exchange data platform.

Check it out on a tablet or desktop for the full experience.

------
sbooks
TrackMyDrive.com, simple mileage tracking done from your smartphone or online.
Spent most of 2013 improving the iPhone app.

------
pjd7
Great how many customers have gotten on AddressBin? I am working on something
similar.

